# Transistors



## Mr.Mclinchie (Apr 27, 2010)

I want to power a 20k gigahert motor


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

can you explain that please .. what is 20K and are you sure that it's Gigahertz ??? Do you really mean 20k GHz .. that's 20 Tera Hz and I haven't seen or heard of anything in that frequency range.


----------

